# Nut for 8 string



## Wound (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm currently building an 8 string using a neck from an Agile Septor 8 string ( Agile Septor 8 String Neck Rosewood BK at RondoMusic.com )

I need a nut for this, and can't seem to find many. Anyone got any tips for where I can find one, or any reccomendations? It will be a fixed bridge (hipshot). But I see now on the description that the neck is slotted for a locking nut. Would that mean I should go for the Kahler locking nut? ( Kahler eight string locknut ) I'm guessing that is what they are slotted for since Agile has kahler trems?

Thanx for any help!

Kim c",)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 14, 2010)

You can put a non-locking nut on a neck that has a "shelf" routed for a locking one. It won't be pretty without some shaping of the shelf, but it'll be perfectly functional. You can buy a big enough blank from Graph-Tech, you'll just have to shape and slot it yourself, as I'm unaware of a company that sells pre-cut/slotted 8-string nuts. 

As for using a locking nut, it'll be functional, but more expensive then making your own out of a blank. Not to mention you won't be able to use the locking functionality. 

Remember, the ruler and caliper are your best friends.


----------



## paintkilz (Jun 14, 2010)

the prices sure did go up on the individual necks..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 14, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> the prices sure did go up on the individual necks..



Which is why you need to weigh all options, and consider the scope of the project before pressing the ever alluring "buy now" button.


----------



## AVH (Jun 14, 2010)

As Max said, I use large Graphtech nut blanks - usually black Tusq - and make it from scratch. If you don't have the proper nut files and razor saws for the slotting it will be difficult to do an accurate job. From the look of that neck in the link, it's a standard size nut mount, with no locknut 'shelf' route. The Agile 8's nut width is 2 1/4" (57.15mm).

Although it's not helping now, I'll be moving to Oslo later this year and setting up shop at my apartment, so I'll be able to help with all Norwegian's ERG repair needs soon..


----------



## SodaPopinski (Jun 14, 2010)

Another option is to ask Kurt about ordering the Agile graphite nut, depending on when you think you'll complete the project. I bought one in March for a neck from the last run of 8 string necks (last year), he had one left (it was never on the site, but a special manual order item). He said that he can order more, but it wouldn't be until September-ish for them to arrive.


----------



## Wound (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your help! 

I do not think I yet possess the skills or tools to make a nut, but one time has to be the first.
I bought a neck before they came online, and Kurt was not sure if that one had a slot for locking nut or not. I will receive it by the end of the week so will wait and see. If it has a slot for locking nut i will probably end up getting one of them. If not I will probably have to wait for the september run to get a nut :-/ but of course i might try making one from scratch while I wait


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 14, 2010)

As long as you have a good set of files and some patients cutting your own nut from a blank is relatively easy. 

First, place the blank n the slot it will be sitting in, and mark the edges to see how much you'll need to cut off the sides (blanks are made EXTRA wide). Mark the lines with a pencil, or even a razor blade if you need to see it a bit better. Now, close to your line, cut the nut with a small saw. I typically put it in a small vice which has rubberized grips and use a jeweler's saw to cut the majority of the excess sides off the nut. Take some 180 grit sandpaper and get just about to the line you marked off, and then finish off with some 320 grit and then steel wool to get the sides perfectly smooth. In order to cut the slots you'll need to string up the guitar to match the spacing at the nut to that at the bridge.


----------



## Wound (Jun 16, 2010)

the neck arrived today....it was slotted for a normal nut, so i guess i'l gonna try making one myself 

Now knowing nothing at all about nuts...which graphtech nut do i need?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2010)

Wound said:


> the neck arrived today....it was slotted for a normal nut, so i guess i'l gonna try making one myself
> 
> Now knowing nothing at all about nuts...which graphtech nut do i need?



Measure the width of the neck/fretboard at the nut slot on the neck. Then choose the Graph-Tech blank that is wider than that. They should all be tall and deep enough.


----------



## Wound (Jun 16, 2010)

thanx...I only went to the blank category....then I found the nut slab, I'm guessing this is what i need

Products&Ordering - Graph Tech

By my measurements, not super acurate I got roughtly 57mm length, 10 height and 6 wide, so this one should fit  now i just need to get a set of files heh


----------



## dansk_84 (Jun 16, 2010)

When you come to slotting the nut you dont need to buy all them overpriced nut files, just go to eNut Tuning Ststem - Monte Allums Mods. 

They sell A tool that was originally used for welding but actually makes a fantastic cheap ($7.99/£5.35) alternative to a set of nut file, it gives you a large range of different width files from 0.4mm to 1.8mm. They also sell a Exacto Saw Blade which can attach to any Exacto Handle and can be used to saw the initial nut slot before filing.

Having the proper, expensive tools if great if you have the money but i if you search on the next you can easierly find cheap alternatives that can do the job just aswell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2010)

dansk_84 said:


> When you come to slotting the nut you dont need to buy all them overpriced nut files, just go to eNut Tuning Ststem - Monte Allums Mods.
> 
> They sell A tool that was originally used for welding but actually makes a fantastic cheap ($7.99/£5.35) alternative to a set of nut file, it gives you a large range of different width files from 0.4mm to 1.8mm. They also sell a Exacto Saw Blade which can attach to any Exacto Handle and can be used to saw the initial nut slot before filing.
> 
> Having the proper, expensive tools if great if you have the money but i if you search on the next you can easierly find cheap alternatives that can do the job just aswell.



I agree on looking for alternative tools then those that are "specialized". 

A good set of jeweler's or needle files from any hardware store should be sufficient as long as they're properly gauged.


----------



## dansk_84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Im not loving my jewelers saw right now, im in the process of cutting some MOP and the blades are breaking every 5 mins


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2010)

dansk_84 said:


> Im not loving my jewelers saw right now, im in the process of cutting some MOP and the blades are breaking every 5 mins



That's why I tend to rough cut with my Dremel and then clean it up later with some filing and sanding. Though, I guess I'm taking the easy way out.


----------



## dansk_84 (Jun 16, 2010)

I never thought about useing a dremel to cut the MOP, what kind of bit do you use?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2010)

dansk_84 said:


> I never thought about useing a dremel to cut the MOP, what kind of bit do you use?



Depends on the job. If it's really delicate work I use the thinnest router bit for it I have, which I believe is a 3/16 but it looks a bit smaller. It came with the accessory set that shipped with the 400 series. 

For cutting straight lines I go for the saw attachment and a the smallest blade it comes with, which is about the size of 2 jeweler's saw blade, if not a bit bigger. 

Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## AVH (Jun 16, 2010)

You might be interested in having a peek at this:

Interceptor 830 Makeover Pt. 2


----------



## dansk_84 (Jun 17, 2010)

Neat Job on that nut


----------

